# great SPCA video



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

I actually came a little unglued watching this video- so unless your coworkers are used to you bawling, this might not be suitable for work!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1mV1kl0XvA&feature=share


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

What a sweet and well produced video! I think that sort of image of a modern bright shelter and caring people is going to get more pets adopted than pathetic creatures in cages with some sad singer wailing in the background.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

What a great video!  I wish more commercials were like this for shelters and rescues!


----------



## ShelterPups (Jan 3, 2013)

Awesome video!


----------

